# La empresa automotriz Tesla libera sus patentes.



## solaris8 (Jun 15, 2014)

Tal  como dice el titulo es lo que Tesla hizo, la mejor manera de decir Open Source

http://www.neoteo.com/tesla-libero-a-todas-sus-patentes/


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 15, 2014)

Quiero saber si liberaron lo de la información de la disposición de las celdas, según recuerdo decian que el ordenamiento era el secreto del rendimiento, ahora quiero ver esos documentos y ponerme a hacer coches electricos ( *p*)/


----------



## Ale008 (Ago 11, 2014)

Mi sueño, un carro eléctrico tesla, algún día jeje, gracias por el aporte a ver el reportaje de natgeo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## peperc (Jun 10, 2018)

ya veremos esta curiosa historia.
en este mundo NADIE da puntada sin hilo, hasta el santo si regala algo es solo por que quiere tener mas fieles ( y asi y todo luego manda a sus discipulos a pedir la limosna ) .


----------



## LOBITO (Jun 27, 2018)

Parece ser que Elon Musk ha meditado muy mucho esta decisión; las patentes fueron liberadas hace 4 años.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2018)

Coincidente con la fecha del primer post : Jun 15, 2014


----------

